# Colin Kaepernick Nike Meme Thread



## Dynamite Ninja (Sep 4, 2018)

Post your Nike ad memes here.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Sep 4, 2018)

Spoiler


----------



## 1Tonka_Truck (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## ThePurpleProse (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## millais (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## ZehnBoat (Sep 5, 2018)

Spoiler


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 5, 2018)

Is Nike gonna sell kneepads now?


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## XYZpdq (Sep 5, 2018)

saw this on /wooo/


----------



## kidatari (Sep 6, 2018)

from /pol/


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## millais (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## kidatari (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## millais (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Bogs (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## 1Tonka_Truck (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Sep 9, 2018)

Doubleposting because fuck you this one is funny


----------



## Mrs Paul (Sep 9, 2018)

(Tumblr can be good for some things)


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Sep 10, 2018)

Last one, I swear.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Sep 10, 2018)

Mine suck, but I don't care
(Fuck, I screwed up!)












(This has been the shittiest week, I swear)


----------



## Positron (Sep 10, 2018)

We don't have this already do we?


----------



## ICametoLurk (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Bogs (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Drinkerbelle (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Duke Nukem (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Mrs Paul (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Bogs (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## UnKillShredDur (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## Curt Sibling (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## Maxliam (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## Rei is shit (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## Maxliam (Sep 23, 2018)

Rei is shit said:


> View attachment 547231


I think Otoya Yamaguchi is a pretty cool guy. He kills Inejiro Asanuma and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## anti SJW (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Shiversblood (Feb 7, 2021)

Now I be like is it more woke to wear Michael Jordan shoes or Nike shoes it’s confusing


----------



## frozenrunner (Feb 7, 2021)

anti SJW said:


> View attachment 1901413


I like how they're dressed in Winnie the Pooh colors.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 8, 2021)

Shiversblood said:


> Now I be like is it more woke to wear Michael Jordan shoes or Nike shoes it’s confusing


It would be more woke to curb stomp a black guy while wearing jackboots.


----------



## anti SJW (Nov 29, 2021)




----------

